

Zombie Operating Systems and ASP.NET MVC (2009) - kreeben
http://bitquabit.com/post/zombie-operating-systems-and-aspnet-mvc/

======
RomanPushkin
Actually, it's easily fixable with:

relaxedUrlToFileSystemMapping="true"

(google that). It was fixable many years ago, and I have no any idea why today
it is on hacker _news_ , lol

~~~
gecko
You're completely right that this got fixed in ASP.NET 4, but I still think
it's a fun read to see how an unyielding tribute to backwards compatibility
can have really odd implications.

------
dsp1234
For classic asp you can avoid this when accessing files via the command line
by using a extended file path format:

notepad \\\?\c:\inetpub\wwwroot\com1.asp

[http://localhost/com1.asp](http://localhost/com1.asp)

This also has the hilarious result that "normal" windows tools can't delete
the file without using the extended path.

------
StevePerkins
Given that this article is 6 years old, and the upcoming vNext is being touted
as practically a rewritten v1.0 product... will this constraint still hold for
the new ASP.NET coming next year?

~~~
gecko
Original author here!

Microsoft fixed this awhile ago; the constraint definitely is dead in vNext.
You do, however, still need to set a flag explicitly to disable the behavior
described in this post. [http://haacked.com/archive/2010/04/29/allowing-
reserved-file...](http://haacked.com/archive/2010/04/29/allowing-reserved-
filenames-in-URLs.aspx/) has instructions on how this worked in ASP.NET 4, and
I believe the situation is similar in 5.

Also, just to get this out of the way since it comes up every time this is
posted, my description of CP/M is slightly incorrect; it turns out to have had
a much saner COM/LPT/etc. situation than DOS had. The rest of the article was
however correct.

~~~
gwern
Why not edit both of those points into your post? It must be easier than
chiming in on the comments section every time it's posted.

~~~
gecko
Because the article is six years old and the fact you can now circumvent the
error is irrelevant to its point. Besides, the linked SO question does indeed
have the new information, and has for five years.

~~~
gwern
So? Readers of that post obviously _are_ interested in whether it was ever
fixed, as this HN discussion proves, and they aren't going to randomly click
on a SO link just in case it _might_ cover that topic.

------
ben_bai
C:\con\con anybody remebering this?

------
solutionyogi
Can someone add 2009 to the tile?

------
ps4fanboy
There was a system BSOD in IE, where you made an iframe that included these
reserved names, crashed the OS.

------
modarts
[2009]

------
sergiotapia
Why submit a 6 year old tech article? What's the context and relevance?

~~~
AdeptusAquinas
HackerNews isn't a current affairs site, or at least not only one. Interesting
articles, whatever the age, are totally valid.

~~~
sergiotapia
I know, I've been here three years now. I just assumed there was additional
context for this article.

